# coffin jumper



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got this one done today


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Super Cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy is totally ready to grab an unsuspecting ToT

Are the workings for this pneumatic?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job looks good.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That should be good for a few scares, great job. Are you going to post a how-to? I mean, not that I want to make one or anything...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a different take on a coffin jumper. Nice work.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> This guy is totally ready to grab an unsuspecting ToT
> 
> Are the workings for this pneumatic?


Nah, I think the guy in the back is pushing it out by hand and making hissing noises to simulate pneumatics.... LOL JUST KIDDING!

It's a really neat prop with different movement. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work could you make a walk around video something a little longer to show more detail?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT job on that!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job, need to see the guts for this one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Niiiiiice!


----------

